

Ask HN: what would you build if you could analyze trillions of rows? - timf

With all the Google I/O news, I failed to notice the BigQuery description that reported it was geared towards "analysis over datasets containing trillions of records" ( http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/05/bigquery-and-prediction-api-get-more.html ).<p>What interesting things would you do with BigQuery which you could not do before as an independent developer?
======
timf
My thoughts are revolving around server log analysis. Google Storage (where
the data needs to be) could be where I choose to warehouse every server event
for my projects because of the BigQuery feature.

